# The 'Strictly' thread.



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

@mel We're two weeks in, and already there are front runners....Debbie ( she is a trained dancer) McGee was fab and Aston (from JLS.....who?) was very good too...

Don't think much of the presenters, though....That Claudia and Tess have really slipped.... :laugh:










This is going to run for the duration.....add your comments and front runners....


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> We're two weeks in, and already there are front runners....Debbie ( she is a trained dancer) McGee was fab and Aston (from JLS.....who?) was very good too


 Is this what happens when you stop Bombay Paraffin ? :laughing2dw: :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> Is this what happens when you stop Bombay Paraffin ? :laughing2dw: :thumbsup:


 Exacltly, Wrench...Er...I thought you didn't have a television...'Rumbled'.....Actually, I've discovered it makes you more perceptive.....now I''m a little more like Craig......Though, the new head judge Shirley Ballas, is cetainly more easy on the eye than that old fart Len Goodman....I think I might be in love again.... :wub: .










Go, girl...... :thumbsup:


----------



## Say (Jul 21, 2017)

I remember those two stunners from an earlier post, phwoarrr, my kinda ladies. No wait a minute I'll pass, ones a smoker and the other just doesn't look right lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Say said:


> I remember those two stunners from an earlier post, phwoarrr, my kinda ladies. No wait a minute I'll pass, ones a smoker and the other just doesn't look right lol :thumbsup:


 One word, mate....'Specsavers'...... :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Say said:


> and the other just doesn't look right lol :thumbsup:


 One of them looks right ? :sign_wtf:


----------



## Say (Jul 21, 2017)

They're frightening :huh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Exacltly, Wrench...Er...I thought you didn't have a television...'Rumbled'.....


 I don't, I go and sit in other peoples houses, eat their food and go home. :laughing2dw:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

I take a short holiday from the Forum and I'm greeted with that.... :swoon:

Roger...Roger...Roger....I need to talk to your mom. :laugh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> I take a short holiday from the Forum and I'm greeted with that.... :swoon:
> 
> Roger...Roger...Roger....I need to talk to your mom. :laugh:


 Over here, Mike, It's Mum........and now you know what duct tape is also used for here.... :laugh:

Great to speak with you again, ol' pal....how's things over there? Still biking?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> One of them looks right ? :sign_wtf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Over here, Mike, It's Mum........and now you know what duct tape is also used for here.... :laugh:
> 
> Great to speak with you again, ol' pal....how's things over there? Still biking?


 Silly me...My first post in a few months and I forget my English/English dictionary. he he he....

Yep, lots of biking. We had a fantastic Summer albeit a little too dry. The flower beds needed a lot of water.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Roger the Dodger said:


> We're two weeks in, and already there are front runners....Debbie ( she is a trained dancer) McGee was fab and Aston (from JLS.....who?) was very good too..


 At least your taste in watches is better than your taste in tv :OyVey:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Does anybody under the age of OAP actually waste their Saturday night watching this.

:laugh: :laugh:



Roger the Dodger said:


>


 :huh:

Rog you need to up your imagination a bit.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Ah, yes, Donnie and Gaynor - - now yer talkin! Very worthy successors to Bill and Bobby Irvine, giving us a joint run of over forty years with* Scottish based World* Latin Champions. Mrs M and Me'sen are privileged to have seen them both "live" albeit at different times and venues over the years - - a joy and wonder to behold when folks can get to that sort of level. Note of course that as Shirley has taken on the Head Judge job, she is trying to give some idea about how some dancers can be much better in a particular genre than in another, a Ballroom dancer can usually dance both Ballroom and Latin, but will be "better" at one than the other. In our case we class ourselves as Latin Dancers, but also dance/teach Ballroom and Sequence dance as well.

And Commander, no we don't watch it, we timeshift it on the Virgin Box and view it later - - we are too busy dancing on a Sartney Night!

Shirley - we remember as a young adult and dancing with Sammy Stopford, a superb technician and dancer from her early days as a juvenile competitor. BTW, lest you think otherwise, top people can earn intowards the £1M mark nowadays, so it can be a fairly lucrative way to earn a living.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mel said:


> Ah, yes, Donnie and Gaynor - - now yer talkin! Very worthy successors to Bill and Bobby Irvine, giving us a joint run of over forty years with* Scottish based World* Latin Champions. Mrs M and Me'sen are privileged to have seen them both "live" albeit at different times and venues over the years - - a joy and wonder to behold when folks can get to that sort of level. Note of course that as Shirley has taken on the Head Judge job, she is trying to give some idea about how some dancers can be much better in a particular genre than in another, a Ballroom dancer can usually dance both Ballroom and Latin, but will be "better" at one than the other. In our case we class ourselves as Latin Dancers, but also dance/teach Ballroom and Sequence dance as well.
> 
> And Commander, no we don't watch it, we timeshift it on the Virgin Box and view it later - - we are too busy dancing on a Sartney Night!


 No doubt but I remember as a kid going to the Blackpool Tower. My mother and father would have a few spins round the ballroom.

But this latest nonsense with failed political types and minor celeb hasbeens short of bob or two with two left feet and catty judge's comments is a million miles away from the proper pro's that used to compete back in the day.

I wouldn't clogg up my hard drive.........if I actually had one that is.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Found this thread, and thought I would revive it. Hope Faye and Giovanni win this year, if not Ashley and Pasha would be a close second for me.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Just watched the results and glad that Oti and Graeme survived...theirs was the best dance. I agree with Cassie that either Faye Tozer or Ashley Roberts will be in the final, but remember that both these girls are members of successful pop acts, and both have experience of choreography, which I think may give them a slight advantage over others who have not danced before. I would also love Danny John-Jules to get somewhere, purely because he's the 'Cat' in 'Red Dwarf'.

Over the years I've admired several of the female professionals, Flavia Cacace was the first, then the lovely Aliona Vilani, but the girl who I've admired most over the last few years is Oti Mabuse...probably one of the most stunningly beautiful black girls I've ever seen...


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

I feel sorry for Anton, he always gets the "joke" acts. Apart from a few years ago IIRC he got to third place. I really, really hope next year he gets a partner with half a chance of winning. I would really like to see Anton win the Glitterball trophy! I think next week Dr. Ranj or Graham will leave.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

themysterybidder said:


> I feel sorry for Anton, he always gets the "joke" acts. Apart from a few years ago IIRC he got to third place. I really, really hope next year he gets a partner with half a chance of winning. I would really like to see Anton win the Glitterball trophy! I think next week Dr. Ranj or Graham will leave.


 Apparently, Anton actually kicked off about this, this year...as you rightly say, he always seems to be lumbered with the 'no hoper'. It's about time he was paired with a serious contender. Perhaps he annoyed the person who pairs the couples up, and why he always gets the comedy partner. He always turns up immaculately dressed, and at one point, I thought he was being considered as a judge (when Len left) or presenter.

Anyway, c'mon Strictly, give the man a chance... the voting public all admire him.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

you guys know you don't have to wait till Sunday night to find out who's out, spoiler alert :biggrin:

deano

http://www.strictlyspoiler.com/


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks Deano. I usually check Digital Spy's Strictly thread, where they have a "mole". Sometimes I'm still checking at midnight to find out! I'll give your site a go this weekend and see if it's earlier. :king:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I find this thread very disturbing.



Roger the Dodger said:


> Wrench﻿﻿...Er...I thou﻿ght you di﻿dn't hav﻿e a tele﻿visio﻿n...'﻿Ru﻿﻿mble﻿d'..﻿


 Saturday Clan meeting, always a television to shout at. :laughing2dw: A sort of laxative for the brain.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Are we all ready? Keep dancing! :king:


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

Having to suffer it at the moment as wifey is watching. I just wish she'd shut up banging on about Ashley Roberts and Faye Tozer being dancers and it's all not fair. :taz:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I liked Faye and Ashley's dances tonight, but the couple who stood out for me were Lauren and AJ with the Jive. No-one on the TV has mentioned the fact that Lauren is missing half her right arm, but I find it extremely delightful that the couple can still perform wonderful dances despite her obvious disability. The fact that she and AJ can still dance to near perfection is a lesson to us all....never let anything, never mind how devastating, hold you back.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

I think Dr Ranj has showed a massive improvement tonight. My opinion is that Kate and Graham should be in the Dance off. Faye or Ashley still for the Glitterball trophy though! :king:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

themysterybidder said:


> I think Dr Ranj has showed a massive improvement tonight. My opinion is that Kate and Graham should be in the Dance off. Faye or Ashley still for the Glitterball trophy though! :king:


 I agree, but also think that Danny John-Jules/Amy Dowden may be in the dance off too, as he completely messed up their routine, starting off on the wrong foot and never recovering. I don't understand why Bruno gave him such a high score (7) when the routine was so full of mistakes.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I agree, but also think that Danny John-Jules/Amy Dowden may be in the dance off too, as he completely messed up their routine, starting off on the wrong foot and never recovering. I don't understand why Bruno gave him such a high score (7) when the routine was so full of mistakes.


 Unfortunately the wrong couple went home in my opinion last night.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

themysterybidder said:


> Unfortunately the wrong couple went home in my opinion last night.


 Have to agree...just watched the results, although I knew who'd gone home...didn't want to post a spoiler here earlier. I was surprised Danny and Amy weren't sent home actually, and so was he by the look on his face! The voting public are obviously rooting for him.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Top three for me last night were Ashley, Lauren and Faye in that order. I think that this week, Danny or Graeme will leave. Blackpool next week!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, to me, that was justice. Danny went home a week late. Don't get me wrong, he really should have gone after last week's shambles. Although this weeks effort was good, he shouldn't have been there.

Anyway, enough of that, looking forward to Blackpool next Saturday.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

just watching strictly take two, and the young man joe (& diane ) had what looked like a 70s gold coloured casio digital ! impressed young man :thumbsup: , pasha had some panerai flash git :biggrin:

deano


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

To me, the judges got it right tonight. Ashley and Pasha's jive was superb and the top 40 marks were well deserved. Disappointed that Lauren and AJ were bottom, though ...that might change tomorrow.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

I think Ashley, Faye and Stacey were brilliant tonight. I always thought Faye or Ashley would win, however now Stacey is in with a chance, IMO. I think Graeme and Kate will be in the Dance off with Graeme leaving. It will be interesting to see tonight's result to see if there is a shock elimination! :king:


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

spoiler alert

I think Graeme and Kate will be in the Dance off with Graeme leaving-- soo close, all the right participants but not in the right order :laugh:

Graeme has to go next?

deano


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

All up in the air tonight! Faye and Ashley were the only really 'Go through-ers' .....the rest were just a mess! Looking forward to tomorrow's results.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank goodness...back on track this weekend...as Craig would say...'Gaw-jus, dahling'.

Scoring was just right, with Faye and Giovanni rightly taking top slot.

Gonna be tough on the results show tomorrow...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Sadly, I think Lauren will go tonight...she just made too many mistakes last night. Will be interesting to see if Ashley is in the dance off again...the public obviously don't want her to win. My top two for the Glitterball are either Faye or Stacey.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I think Lauren will go tonight...she just made too many mistakes last night﻿


 correct rog , I do smile when you say tonight and last night, I know you know its all done on the same night right :biggrin: , and Ashley was in dance off right again, I agree public don't want her to win ,for me its either stacy or faye to be honest I don't mind which one I think both have come a long way and are good dancers and deserve to win. :thumbs_up:

deano


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

deano1956 said:


> correct rog , I do smile when you say tonight and last night, I know you know its all done on the same night right :biggrin: , and Ashley was in dance off right again, I agree public don't want her to win ,for me its either stacy or faye to be honest I don't mind which one I think both have come a long way and are good dancers and deserve to win. :thumbs_up:
> 
> deano


 Yeah, I knew it was all done on one night, but I try to resist the temptation to look at the spoilers. I actually missed it on Saturday this week, so had to watch it on 'catch up' before the result show yesterday. It's a shame Ashley was in the dance off. The public vote is wrong...they should be voting on her dancing ability, not whether they like her or not.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Yeah, I knew it was all done on one night, but I try to resist the temptation to look at the spoilers. I actually missed it on Saturday this week, so had to watch it on 'catch up' before the result show yesterday. It's a shame Ashley was in the dance off. The public vote is wrong...they should be voting on her dancing ability, not whether they like her or not.


 to be honest ashley is probably the best dancer , and its not or should not be a popularity contest , but I also think pasha tries too hard and puts too much in the routines with her, more quality and less quantity . may be its the common touch of Stacey draws me to her :laugh: .

deano


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Really, really hope Faye wins, if not then Ashley. :king:


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

@themysterybidder, I can't disagree, but...

It's so tricky. Are we voting for the best dancer, or the greatest improvement from a non-dancer?

This is the toughest series I can recall from that perspective.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Boots said:


> This is the toughest series I can recall from that perspective.


 I agree, usually there is an idea who will win, but everywhere says different things!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Well...the best of the two non dancers triumphed in the end...well done to Stacey! Although Faye and Ashley were brilliant, they both have experience of dancing from their respective pop groups, so I'm happy that a 'non dancer' who started the competition with no experience won.


----------



## Highland Laddie (May 12, 2012)

My work mate is Stacey's Godmother.. Although she was unable to blag tickets, sticking a fiver on her at 12/1, at the start of the comp, was a nice little earner!


----------

